# lang/crystal fails build.



## Alain De Vos (Jul 10, 2022)

In make.conf i have,
DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=ssl=openssl

lang/crystal build fails with error:

```
[00:14:25] =======================<phase: stage          >============================
[00:14:25] ===== env: NO_DEPENDS=yes USER=root UID=0 GID=0
[00:14:26] ===>  Staging for crystal-1.4.1
[00:14:26] ===>   Generating temporary packing list
[00:14:26] install  -s -m 555 /wrkdirs/usr/ports/lang/crystal/work/crystal-1.4.1/.build/crystal /wrkdirs/usr/ports/lang/crystal/work/stage/usr/local/bin/
[00:14:26] install  -m 444 /wrkdirs/usr/ports/lang/crystal/work/crystal-1.4.1/man/crystal.1 /wrkdirs/usr/ports/lang/crystal/work/stage/usr/local/man/man1/
[00:14:26] (cd /wrkdirs/usr/ports/lang/crystal/work/crystal-1.4.1/src && /bin/sh -c '(/usr/bin/find -Ed $1 $3 | /usr/bin/cpio -dumpl $2 >/dev/null 2>&1) &&  /usr/bin/find -Ed $1 $3 \(   -type d -exec /bin/sh -c '\''cd '\''$2'\'' && chmod 755 "$@"'\'' . {} +  -o -type f -exec /bin/sh -c '\''cd '\''$2'\'' && chmod 0644 "$@"'\'' . {} + \)' COPYTREE_SHARE . /wrkdirs/usr/ports/lang/crystal/work/stage/usr/local/lib/crystal)
[00:14:27] /bin/mkdir -p /wrkdirs/usr/ports/lang/crystal/work/stage/usr/local/etc/bash_completion.d
[00:14:27] install  -m 0644 /wrkdirs/usr/ports/lang/crystal/work/crystal-1.4.1/etc/completion.bash  /wrkdirs/usr/ports/lang/crystal/work/stage/usr/local/etc/bash_completion.d/_crystal.bash
[00:14:27] (cd /wrkdirs/usr/ports/lang/crystal/work/crystal-1.4.1/docs && /bin/sh -c '(/usr/bin/find -Ed $1 $3 | /usr/bin/cpio -dumpl $2 >/dev/null 2>&1) &&  /usr/bin/find -Ed $1 $3 \(   -type d -exec /bin/sh -c '\''cd '\''$2'\'' && chmod 755 "$@"'\'' . {} +  -o -type f -exec /bin/sh -c '\''cd '\''$2'\'' && chmod 0644 "$@"'\'' . {} + \)' COPYTREE_SHARE . /wrkdirs/usr/ports/lang/crystal/work/stage/usr/local/share/doc/crystal)
[00:14:28] (cd /wrkdirs/usr/ports/lang/crystal/work/crystal-1.4.1/samples && /bin/sh -c '(/usr/bin/find -Ed $1 $3 | /usr/bin/cpio -dumpl $2 >/dev/null 2>&1) &&  /usr/bin/find -Ed $1 $3 \(   -type d -exec /bin/sh -c '\''cd '\''$2'\'' && chmod 755 "$@"'\'' . {} +  -o -type f -exec /bin/sh -c '\''cd '\''$2'\'' && chmod 0644 "$@"'\'' . {} + \)' COPYTREE_SHARE . /wrkdirs/usr/ports/lang/crystal/work/stage/usr/local/share/examples/crystal)
[00:14:28] /bin/mkdir -p /wrkdirs/usr/ports/lang/crystal/work/stage/usr/local/share/zsh/site-functions
[00:14:28] install  -m 0644 /wrkdirs/usr/ports/lang/crystal/work/crystal-1.4.1/etc/completion.zsh  /wrkdirs/usr/ports/lang/crystal/work/stage/usr/local/share/zsh/site-functions/_crystal
[00:14:28] ====> Compressing man pages (compress-man)
[00:14:28] ===========================================================================
[00:14:28] =======================<phase: package        >============================
[00:14:28] ===== env: 'PKG_NOTES=build_timestamp ports_top_git_hash ports_top_checkout_unclean port_git_hash port_checkout_unclean built_by' 'PKG_NOTE_build_timestamp=2022-07-10T07:50:57+0000' 'PKG_NOTE_ports_top_git_hash=3dc475798ba8' 'PKG_NOTE_ports_top_checkout_unclean=no' 'PKG_NOTE_port_git_hash=0266c754cd08' 'PKG_NOTE_port_checkout_unclean=no' 'PKG_NOTE_built_by=poudriere-git-3.3.99.20211130' NO_DEPENDS=yes USER=root UID=0 GID=0
[00:14:28] ===>  Building package for crystal-1.4.1
[00:14:30] pkg-static: Unable to access file /wrkdirs/usr/ports/lang/crystal/work/stage/usr/local/lib/crystal/openssl/lib_crypto.cr.bak:No such file or directory
[00:14:30] pkg-static: Unable to access file /wrkdirs/usr/ports/lang/crystal/work/stage/usr/local/lib/crystal/openssl/lib_crypto.cr.orig:No such file or directory
[00:14:30] pkg-static: Unable to access file /wrkdirs/usr/ports/lang/crystal/work/stage/usr/local/lib/crystal/openssl/lib_ssl.cr.bak:No such file or directory
[00:14:30] pkg-static: Unable to access file /wrkdirs/usr/ports/lang/crystal/work/stage/usr/local/lib/crystal/openssl/lib_ssl.cr.orig:No such file or directory
[00:14:31] *** Error code 1
[00:14:31] 
[00:14:31] Stop.
[00:14:31] make: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/crystal
[00:14:35] =>> Cleaning up wrkdir
[00:14:35] ===>  Cleaning for crystal-1.4.1
[00:14:37] build of lang/crystal | crystal-1.4.1 ended at Sun Jul 10 10:05:35 CEST 2022
[00:14:37] build time: 00:14:38
[00:14:37] !!! build failure encountered !!!
```


----------

